# Topics > Smart home >  Sense, platform for connected devices, Silk Labs, San Mateo, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Silk Labs

"Sense - Personalized Intelligence for your Connected Home" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Article "Silk Labs Sense: Not your typical home monitoring camera"
The device is a testbed for a new Internet of Things platform.

February 16, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Ex-Mozilla Team Unveils “Sense,” An Intelligent, Secure Hub For The Smart Home"

by Sarah Perez
February 16, 2016

----------

